# [2008] Confused: Pono Kai Timeshares



## Ddee555 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have several questions about Pono Kai as I am interested in purchasing a resale there--hopefully, a tugger out there will be able to help me.   

I realize that Pono Kai has three management companies involved that share costs--Bluegreen, Vacation Internationale, and Pacific Fantasy.

I believe that I am interested in VI first, because their internal exchange appeals to me the most, but my questions are, one, can I have priority at Pono Kai first before other VI members book their vacations?  How difficult is it to use the Vacation Internationale exchange to get Pono Kai, as opposed to other Hawaii locations, as opposed to other VI locations?

A timeshare through Bluegreen sounds ok...  but, I live on the west coast and really have no interest in the majority of their resorts--really just interested more in Pono Kai...  Would this work for me?  I'm interested in an every other year at Pono Kai--does VI or Bluegreen have this possible?

Also, did Diamond Resorts just purchase Bluegreen?  I'm confused as to how this will have an impact on Pono Kai...  Any speculations?

Finally, I have been trying to find out more info on Pacific Fantasy, but am having difficulty...  Are their units kept up like the VI and Bluegreen ones are?  If anyone knows anything about Pacific Fantasy, I'd love any info.

Thank you to anyone who can answer my questions, or steer me in the right direction.


----------



## Holly (Sep 12, 2008)

I own Pacific Fantasy...love it.  I have an oceanfront top floor unit in the D building.   It's technically a one bedroom with a loft, but the loft has a King bed and is really pretty private.  It sleeps six.

PK was originally an RTU, and was converted to deeded several years ago.  PF did the conversion a bit differently.  Instead of a one-time assessment, the association paid the fees and raised maintenance for (I think) the next 20 years or so.  When the time is up, supposedly the maintenance will drop a couple hundred $ or so, and the deeds will convert.

PK is not fancy, but the grounds are wonderful and the atmosphere there is just wonderfully relaxing.

PM me if you'd like to talk more.


----------



## sailingman22 (Sep 12, 2008)

We purchased an OF 1 bdrm timeshare in Bldg A at Pono Kai 2 yrs ago after after reading the TUG reviews and recommendations. Love the resort. Similiar units can be purchased off Ebay for around $1,100 and closing cost.

Our unit is managed by Blue Green and we have had excellent communications when making reservations. They always seem to have OF unit available but we vacation in late Nov. so that may be the reason. I like to pay the extra $10.00 per night fee and upgrade to a 2 bdrm. They also allow you to extend your vacation for $75.00 per night or rent additional units for family or friends.  

Buy where you like to vacation.


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 12, 2008)

*OK,*



Ddee555 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have several questions about Pono Kai as I am interested in purchasing a resale there--hopefully, a tugger out there will be able to help me.
> 
> ...


VI owns units at 10 Hawaiian resorts, so they aren't exchanges, as a VI owner you can make reservations 365 days in advance and use your points.
(please read VI info       http://www.tug2.net/advice/vts.htm )
This should answer many of your VI questions.

Vi owns 16 one bedroom units and 6 two bedroom units, only 1 of these is in an ocean front building. 

When you make your reservations,

*Room Requests:* Advance requests for specific units cannot be accepted.




> A timeshare through Bluegreen sounds ok...  but, I live on the west coast and really have no interest in the majority of their resorts--really just interested more in Pono Kai...  Would this work for me?  I'm interested in an every other year at Pono Kai--does VI or Bluegreen have this possiblity?



Bluegreen sells points, you can buy BG points on Ebay, however, BG only has around 650 weeks of use. The Majority of the Pono Kai is still deeded weeks owners. And yes, they did sell eoy odd or even weeks.

*Pono Kai Interval Owners Association (PKIOA):*
Comprised of 150 timeshare units (multiple units in all buildings – A-K, which includes every unit in Building K), and 2 commercial units (Laundry and Housekeeping), PKIOA represents 59.9437% of the ownership.  PKIOA is responsible for the maintenance of each of their 150 units.



> Also, did Diamond Resorts just purchase Bluegreen?  I'm confused as to how this will have an impact on Pono Kai...  Any speculations?


They haven't made a deal yet, and if they do the only impact it may have is we may need to hire a different management company and fire BG if Diamond becomes a problem.



> Finally, I have been trying to find out more info on Pacific Fantasy, but am having difficulty...  Are their units kept up like the VI and Bluegreen ones are?  If anyone knows anything about Pacific Fantasy, I'd love any info.


*Pacific Fantasy Time Share Owners Association (PFTSOA):*
Comprised of 17 timeshare units (1 unit each in B, C, G and H Buildings, 2 units each in A, D and F Buildings, 3 units in E Building, and 4 units in J Building), PFTSOA represents 7.0936% of the ownership at the Pono Kai Resort.  PFTSOA is responsible for the maintenance of each of their 17 units. 



> Thank you to anyone who can answer my questions, or steer me in the right direction.



We own several Pono Kai 2 bedrooms weeks, we also have quite a few VI points, but as we love the ocean front suites, we have never used our VI points to reserve the Pono Kai for our use.

This resort is our favorite Hawaiian resort, it isn't a Marriott, Westin, just a great 12 ocean front acres with large comfortable suites, great grounds( flat no hills) and each building has elevators. The PK and VI suites have some type of a/c, many of the PF don't.

If you have more questions either ask here or email me.

Greg


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am a Pono Kai Flex week owner and a Bluegreen Points owner.  I love going to Pono Kai because I can almost always get an oceanfront unit and they always seem to have availability if I book more than 6 months in advance of checkin.

Bluegreen Points doesn't have much Pono Kai inventory, so that's why I bought a flex week.  They are constantly adding Pono Kai weeks into the Points system by purchasing forclosures and upgrading owners.

I've had lots of Bluegreen Points owners trade points with me for Pono Kai since it is so much easier for me to get with the flex week.  Since Bluegreen doesn't have a sales office at Pono Kai, I don't expect that to change any time soon.


----------



## Ddee555 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Thank you everyone for replying*

Thank you everyone for replying; I am going to continue to investigate and research all I can about Pono Kai, and weigh which timeshare option is best for me.  But, it is certainly very helpful to hear everyone's positive experiences with Pono Kai.  It makes me feel good that everyone has nice things to say about this resort and the systems (management team) that runs it.  Hopefully, someday soon, I will be joining you at Pono Kai.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 14, 2008)

We also own 2 floating weeks at Pono Kai. We purchased them on eBay for less than $2,000 each (including closing costs). When we purchased our first unit, RCIM managed the resort. Now it is managed by Bluegreen. We are not able to internally trade into any other Bluegreen resorts, we just make our reservations with Bluegreen. We have always booked oceanfront units with our floating weeks (one is actually deeded in an oceanfront building). If I had my choice, Trading Places would be the next management company. They do a wonderful job at Maui Schooner and always get us additional Hawaii weeks when we need them.  We love all of our Hawaii timeshares and look forward to returning to the land of Aloha, once or twice every year. Ah, retirement is a wonderful thing. :whoopie:


----------



## Ddee555 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ok, I'm still a bit confused...*

Hello fellow Tuggers,  

Alright, I still have a few more questions on Pono Kai--hopefully, you all can still help me.   

Someone mentioned a "flex week"--what is that?  Is that a "float" week that you can use weeks 1-52, or is that a seasonal thing?

Also, I know that there are several buildings at Pono Kai--are there any to be avoided?  Is it possible to have a specific unit at Pono Kai, or are they all float?

Finally, I just had to say that I think I am drowning in info with Pono Kai--the more I find out and inquire about the resort, the more I get a bit confused...  I think it is because there are three different "ways" I can purchase into it (PF, BG, & VI, I think?), and each has their own system.

Help, sinking here...  but, it's a good sinking (I'm excited about Pono Kai).

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Most Pono Kai weeks*

were sold as flex(floating weeks), that can be used in any suite based upon size and availability. 
The ocean front buildings are A-D, then the others fan out, you can view this and other useful information on their site http://www.ponokai.com/

If you buy a full 1 bedroom ( Imperial) or a 2 bedroom ( presidential) you can reserve any like size unit in any building during any week based upon availability.

If you buy a mini unit or a studio, you can only use the K building. This is the least desirable location in the resort, closest to the highway,  furthest
from the ocean and the smallest suites.

A few things you might wish to consider are:
in a 1 bedroom suite the bedroom has a queen size bed and the a/c is only in the living area.
 The bedroom is on the mountain side of the unit, bordering the walkway and closest to the parking areas, not normally a problem but sometimes it can become noisy.

In a 2 bedroom the layout in the 3 story units is the same, except the master suite is off to one side. There are front masters suites and rear master suites, plus in the 2 story end units, there are only 2 bedroom suites.The master bedroom has A/C and it's own bath ( and a king bed  ). Also as 2 bedroom owner, you can reserve one of the 2 bedroom with loft units that will sleep 8
.
Somebody mentioned the the PK was a RTU, and that the ground lease was purchased by the HOA.
 This occurred in 1999 making any purchase now a deeded purchase. The loan for the purchase pays off in 2009 or 2010. I don't think we will see a decrease in fees, but it should offset some of the increases that will occur.

You mentioned PF and VI, these companies has a few units at the PK, but if you buy one of theirs , you can only use what they own, you won't be able to use the majority of the units that are part of the PKIOA.

Something else you should know, is that with the PK you can roll your year ahead, it is called freedom Plus, it allows you to for example move your 2009 year into 2010. So say you bought and annual use unit but only want to come every other year, you can move a year into the next to be able to use 2 weeks. It is a great benefit, and 2 weeks makes real sense with the hassle of traveling and the cost of airfare.

jmho,

Greg








Ddee555 said:


> Hello fellow Tuggers,
> 
> Alright, I still have a few more questions on Pono Kai--hopefully, you all can still help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ddee555 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Thank you aliikai2!*

Thank you, thank you, aliikai2!

All of this info (really all of the postings) are starting to come together for me.  I am really interested in what you mentioned about rolling over years to the next...  As I am interested in an every other year, and that would work out great for me!

As I sort through all this info, if I have more questions, I will be sure to post them here.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 16, 2008)

We own a fixed week 52 but floating unit.  Before Bluegreen took over management we always got oceanfront but now BG is causing us problems stating we have a specific bldg that our timeshare is in.  This is after owning for over twenty years.  In all truthfulness it has been our blacksheep timeshare out of seven different ones due to the many changes in management over those years.  We have had to prove we owned a FIXED week with Bluegreen -- they didn't believe us.  We went back twenty years of files to find all our paperwork and then had to send and resend same paperwork at least three times until the finally agreed it was legitimate.  I wish we could unload the arbitross


----------



## reddiablosv (Sep 16, 2008)

*Taking advantage of the roll over option!*



aliikai2 said:


> were sold as flex(floating weeks), that can be used in any suite based upon size and availability.
> The ocean front buildings are A-D, then the others fan out, you can view this and other useful information on their site http://www.ponokai.com/
> 
> If you buy a full 1 bedroom ( Imperial) or a 2 bedroom ( presidential) you can reserve any like size unit in any building during any week based upon availability.
> ...



I own an annual and EOY unit at the Pono Kai, ie one of which I purchased from Greg.    I am planning a family reunion at the Pono Kai. Because of the rollover option and the ability to reserve a two bedroom unit plus a loft, I have the potential to book accomodations for 24 for the family reunion.  All this with just 1 1/2 timeshare units.    Ben


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 17, 2008)

Greg:  Apparently on our deed we have a two bedroom, loft.  Where to the 'loft' units appear in the buildings; i.e., the middle of the bunch or where?  Until now we have always stayed in oceanfront D209 like you.


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 17, 2008)

*The 2 bed lofts are*

Morning Cathy,
the 2 bedrooms with lofts are all front master bedroom suites and they are
*A307, B307, E303, F303, H303* and *J306*, The 1st two are great locations,  the E and F will be ocean view but as they are set back from the A-D buildings not quite as nice a view. 

When did BG start causing you problems?
I am attaching a poor quality photo copy if all the Pono Kai and PF 1 and 2 bedroom suites for anyone that is looking for a location, 

 Greg 




Cathyb said:


> Greg:  Apparently on our deed we have a two bedroom, loft.  Where to the 'loft' units appear in the buildings; i.e., the middle of the bunch or where?  Until now we have always stayed in oceanfront D209 like you.


----------



## gejone (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't discount purchasing a unit in the K building. Although it is nearer the highway it still qualifies you as a Pono Kai owner. Last January we upgraded to a 1 bedroom ocean front for about $330 per week. That would lower your upfront investment and still allow you to stay in either a 1 or 2 bedroom unit for the upgrade fee. If you wanted to give a week to someone, they would still get a Hawaii vacation and at less cost to you.

Headed to Maui Dec. 13th, but whose counting the days.

Aloha


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 20, 2008)

Alikai: Thank you SO much both for the info and photo!!!  We started having problems the minute BG took over management.  They originally informed us they were told by the previous management (RCIM) that there were NO fixed weeks which was not correct.  Therefore they put us in the position of defending our ownership.  It took at least 3 years to get this straightened out -- mailing to Florida zilliions of documents over and over again.  

To add to our aggravation, every year when I again wanted to reserve our Week 52 (with BG) I would run into the same problems and had to fight for our week until finally we get a call acknowledging, BUT someone else owned our unit less than one minute before our Deed was recorded -- they told us.  However they were able to move us over one unit to the two bedroom, loft.  A bunch of crap, I think, but they had us over a barrel.  Now they won't let us easily reserve the Bldg D like we did for twenty years -- it has been a roller coaster with BG and I hope it gets better if Diamond comes in.


----------



## tombo (Sep 22, 2008)

This is a listing for a one bed room One bath Pono Kai currently for sale on e-bay for anyone who is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HAWAII-Kauai-KA...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1309&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Mimi (Sep 26, 2008)

This is a strange eBay ad for a 1 br Pono Kai listed as (unit/wk T105/22, sleeps 4). All Pono Kai units are in Buildings A through K; there is no Building T.


----------



## Xan (Sep 30, 2014)

*Please Update Us*



Ddee555 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have several questions about Pono Kai as I am interested in purchasing a resale there--hopefully, a tugger out there will be able to help me.
> 
> ...





Please update us on what you ended up doing with wanting a unit in the Pono Kai Resort...what company or association did you decide was the right choice for you.
If after these several years, you haven't decided yet, we can still help out!
I'm a longtime owner with Pacific Fantasy (PFTSOA), and new owner of a couple weeks in Pono Kai (PKIOA).
Bluegreen and VI have limited units at resort, and are points based.

POHAKU Resort Management now takes care of PFTSOA & PKIOA, I'm not sure about BG or VI. 

Hope everything worked out for you!


----------

